# TOS Full-Size Shuttlecraft Galileo For Sale



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

There was some question several years ago about what happened to the full-size Galileo shuttlecraft. Well, it's turned up and now's your chance to add it to your collection. See links for more info:

http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=news&article=28

http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2030

It's actually now located in my hometown of Canton, OH. I might try to find out if they'll allow it to be viewed.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man,I would love to have that for a project car! She looks pretty rough, but with some TLC could be restored to her former glory. Hey, lets call American Resorations and get Rick to restore it,it's history right? Thanks for those interesting but somehow depressing pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually, I just found out this is old news. First I heard of it though.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That would make a killer garden shed. If only I can convince my wife. :dude:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

You would have to order pretty big decals for that one.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

For the life of me, I cannot figure why they would restore it, then let it go to heck again??


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

a lot of people talk about building a full size Jupiter 2 on there property, can you imagine whhat would happen to it if they made the hull out of ply wood and it was out side in the sun and rain for a couple of years ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's been an ongoing thread about this in the tv/movies forum for months, now:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336905
The shuttle's current owner posts in there ("Lyndie") and eventually reveals all.

Rather than asking the same questions again, just read thru that.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Jupiter 2, dreamed of it, sure, but would it pass city building codes and the neighborhood committee?


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

woof359 said:


> a lot of people talk about building a full size Jupiter 2 on there property, can you imagine whhat would happen to it if they made the hull out of ply wood and it was out side in the sun and rain for a couple of years ?


If someone were to seriously want to construct a full size replica of the prop and had the funds and the commitment to do it, they'd probably have to build it or have it built inside a metal barn or hanger type structure. I'm not sure what materials besides ordinary building materials one would need to use, but even if there were materials that could stand up to the elements, the replica would constantly need to be cleaned and/or painted. I've often wondered what a full size replica would cost, but more importantly whether anyone ever attempted it beyond the "all talk" stage. I doubt it but I'd like to know.
Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lyndie says the original was partly built of masonite, including the roof. That's why the roof collapsed when it was left outside. She's replaced all masonite with marine-quality plywood.


----------



## Jimbo Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Seeing various pictures of the shuttle during various stages of decay I can't think how simple the construction of the shuttle is. This is not a complicated object. It was obviously built very quickly and cheaply. Why it has been so hard to restore - and so expensive - over the years is beyond me. A good boat repair man should have had that thing like new in no time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeeessss, it's so simple!!!!

Or not.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Bidding is currently $20,250. It would be great to watch Rick on Am. Restoration fix it up, but that would easily cost another $20K. I hope the winning bidder has deep pockets and a willingness to share.

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=52711


edit: added link


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow! With 8 days to go this could easily get very very expensive. I sure hope the restoration team working on winning the bid gets it. Their plan is to share it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The bid is still at $20,000. If there's another bid, it'll have to be at least #20,250.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

I stand corrected.

Yes, with 8 days to go, it will doubtless rise quite a bit. I know on eBay, you always have a lot of last minute "snipers" that can double a bid level in a couple of hours. Auction prices always have psychological price barriers that slow things down though. I'll stick my neck out and guess it will go for around $50K, but who knows. I seem to recall a TOS shooting model that sold for over $100K. Larger items are a tougher sell, though. I recall the Profiles In History tried to auction the shuttle from the Enterprise series (I think) and it didn't reach their reserve amount. That shuttle was in great shape, too-- inside and out.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Models are one thing. Props the size of a small RV are another.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Bidding is currently $20,250. It would be great to watch Rick on Am. Restoration fix it up, but that would easily cost another $20K.


I think Lyndie said she was warned away from them, on the basis that they'd do a half-baked job just to get it in good enough shape to resell for a profit.

Someone who _really _loves the ol' girl should be the one to get 'er, not somebody doing it just for the sake of their business.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Models are one thing. Props the size of a small RV are another.


If I had the money, frack, I'd make it totally weatherproof, light it up, and sleep in it!!!
But then, I tend to _play_ with my toys...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

It would make a pretty cool man-cave...


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> It would make a pretty cool man-cave...


I like it. There's plenty of room for a game player or two, a nice sized screen and a mini fridge.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

No respect for history....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like it sold for $60,000 to the Galileo Restoration Team. Glad to see they got it. Their goal was to make it available to the fans after restoration.

http://trekmovie.com/2012/06/29/rar...-pop-culture-auction-galileo-sells-for-60000/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. Check the discussion in the movies section for more details.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any updates on the restoration???

Inquiring old-thread revivers wanna know!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You can read up on it here:

http://galileorestoration.com/


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

They have a facebook page too...

https://www.facebook.com/TheGalileoRestoration?fref=ts


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any new info on the old lady out there?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

It's currently in New Jersey being restored.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

*New Jersey?*


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Why wouldn't the Galileo be in NJ? It was designed to travel to strange alien environments after all. The crew just needs to beware of hostile native life forms like the Kardashians.

(Apologies to the people in NJ, growing up in Bergan County was some of the happiest years of my life.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where in NJ!!?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

wjplenge said:


> Why wouldn't the Galileo be in NJ? It was designed to travel to strange alien environments after all. The crew just needs to beware of hostile native life forms like the Kardashians.
> 
> (Apologies to the people in NJ, growing up in Bergan County was some of the happiest years of my life.)


Hey neighbor! I grew up in Franklin Lakes, now living in Oakland.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Captain April said:


> *New Jersey?*


Yeah, New Jersey! You gotta problem wit dat?!:tongue:


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Come to think of it, perhaps after it's restored, it could remove the cast of _*Jersey Shore*_ from this planet...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Scotty K said:


> Yeah, New Jersey! You gotta problem wit dat?!:tongue:



'Nuttin! 'Nuttin at all! . . .


Seriously though, when I was going to high school here in New Orleans, many of my family, relatives and friends were decendants of the same Irish people that came to America at the same time that the same Irish heavily settled in New Jersey.

Some disembarked at Ellis Island, some continued on to New Orleans.

We all lovingly referred to ourselves and one another as "Y'ats".


When I was a sophmore here in New Orleans we visited a sister school in New Jersey named Holy Cross.

You could walk through that neighborhood and school and swear you were in New Orleans. Everybody talked like Cindy Lauper! :tongue:

Now it's hard to find someone who still talks like a genuine "Y'at" here in New Orleans now, even if they are directly descendant from them - like myself.

Not sure how New Jersey has changed in the last 30 years, but everyone I met there were good people! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Not sure how New Jersey has changed in the last 30 years, but everyone I met there were good people! :thumbsup:


And this was _NEW_ Jersey? The one under New York?:wave:

Sooo,,, anyone know exactly where the shuttle is at in New Jersey?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

New Jersey's restorative powers are NOT to be underestimated!

Lee


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yes, the urge to leave is a great incentive to get better.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hunch said:


> And this was _NEW_ Jersey? The one under New York?:wave:
> 
> Sooo,,, anyone know exactly where the shuttle is at in New Jersey?



If that info gets out present day scientists could get their hands on 24th Century technology!

Then the entire Trek timeline would be messed up!

Oh, wait . . .

That's was done about 30 times when B&B were in control of Trek on TV, and now it's been done in the movies too . . . 


As Rosanne Rossanna Danna would say,

*"Nevermind!!!"*


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

wjplenge said:


> Why wouldn't the Galileo be in NJ? It was designed to travel to strange alien environments after all. The crew just needs to beware of hostile native life forms like the Kardashians.


Don't you mean Cardassians?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> Don't you mean Cardassians?


Are those the alien race of large-headed, hammer-toed females that have kidnapped and performed weird, facial-skin stretching procedures on our former American sports star Bruce Jenner,

in an attempt to make him look like one of the aliens from Star Trek Insurrection?

Their alien race's abilities to hypnotize Earth men while not really being attractive or having any redeeming values whatsoever are amazing.


----------

